
Comparing Dplyr vs. Dataframes.jl (R vs Julia code comparison) - chalst
https://bkamins.github.io/julialang/2020/07/03/dplyr-vs-df.html
======
chalst
Older post to this link attracted two comments, which articulated a difference
of taste between those who prefer R to Julia syntax.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23737449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23737449)

